
Should we be afraid of AI? - gajju3588
https://aeon.co/essays/true-ai-is-both-logically-possible-and-utterly-implausible
======
dwighttk
The portmanteau "AItheists" isn't a good name for the AI-atheists. It works
better for the first group of Singularitarians who believe that AI is god.

